# Authorized Apple repair centres in downtown Toronto?



## Applelover

My cousin got a new ipod mini last week and she said it's no longer turning on. She's had it for less than a week now and has tried he troubleshooting on the Apple website. Can you guys list off some phone numbers or names of Authorized repair centre's in downtown Toronto?

-Thanks!


----------



## jonmon

www.carbonation.com (queen/broadview)
www.csctoronto.com (spadina/college)
www.cpused.com (bathurst/dupont)


----------



## Macaholic

My iPod went down a while ago. Did all the troubleshooting I could find with no luck. Called Apple and they were to send a courier package for me to send the iPod in for repair/replacement. Not wanting to wait, I called an Authorized reseller who stated that all iPod repairs were done by Apple and not locally and that exchanges had to go through Apple.

Now, i read somewhere on the web that if you went into an Apple Store (like, as in THEIR stores -- like Yorkdale's) you might be able to get an exchange on the spot. Well, I called the Yorkdale store. They said to come in to let one of their Geniuses have a look at it. The Genius was unable to resurrect the iPod and would have to send it in. I then belly-ached about me needing the iPod for critical work, transferring files on it as a hard drive for work. I asked for an exchange. He asked the manager... and I GOT ONE!

They didn't have a 20GB monochrome iPod for an exact exchange in stock. So, I paid the difference for a 30GB iPod Photo.

Give it a shot!

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/yorkdale/week/20050904.html


(FWIW, I didn't bring in any bundled acessories, like the charger, cable or headphones. They didn't care _and I got the extra stuff with the replacement_)


----------



## computerstar

*mac parts needed badly*

Does some one know any store to buy mac parts?


----------



## monokitty

Applelover said:


> My cousin got a new ipod mini last week and she said it's no longer turning on. She's had it for less than a week now and has tried he troubleshooting on the Apple website. Can you guys list off some phone numbers or names of Authorized repair centre's in downtown Toronto?
> 
> -Thanks!


Eaton Center.

Non-official Apple Stores do not repair iPods, contrary to the list of AASP's listed by a user above.


----------



## HowEver

Lars said:


> Eaton Center.
> 
> Non-official Apple Stores do not repair iPods, contrary to the list of AASP's listed by a user above.


The question was for Mac parts, so may not involve the ancient iPod post.


----------



## monokitty

HowEver said:


> The question was for Mac parts, so may not involve the ancient iPod post.


Ah. Ancient thread. 

As for Mac parts, pretty much any AASP (though Apple parts through AASP's are usually pricey for any major part).


----------



## Sonal

Not an AASP, but these folks showed up in my area and they say they do Mac repairs.

http://www.askcomputers.ca/s.html

I have no idea what the quality of their repair work is (I've only stopped in to pick up a power bar) but it cannot hurt to check if they can get parts and at what price.


----------



## HowEver

Perhaps they are just too busy to have a website that doesn't look like it was created and abandoned one afternoon in 1997?

I wouldn't use a place like that without a ton of positive reviews, word of mouth--more than that.

I couldn't find a single review and barely a reference to that place. I would avoid trusting them with a computer fix, although perhaps they have some parts beyond power bars...

Still you'd be better off posting a want ad on ehMac in the first place.



Sonal said:


> Not an AASP, but these folks showed up in my area and they say they do Mac repairs.
> 
> http://www.askcomputers.ca/s.html
> 
> I have no idea what the quality of their repair work is (I've only stopped in to pick up a power bar) but it cannot hurt to check if they can get parts and at what price.


----------

